# General > Genealogy >  Keith/ Swansons  Watten

## tiffers

Does anyone have George Keith and Barbara Swanson, in their tree they married 1802 in Watten, Barbara must of died as George married a Elizabeth Tait ? her surname was difficult to make out on Georges death cert he died 1864 in Watten. 
George , Elizabeth and his son Charles were living at backless in Watten in 1851 occupation Farmer (of 12 Acres Emp 2 Lab) 
1861 George was a retired farmer living at Greystones in Watten with Elizabeth and a lodger Elizabeth must of died between 1861 &1864 as he was a widower at time of his death.
Interested in finding info on Barbara Swanson who her parents were and when she died 
Tiffers

----------


## Skifter

There is a gravestone in Watten Cemetery that reads as follows,
Erected by George Keith in memory of his father George Keith late tacksman Backlass who died in Bylbster 8th August 1864 aged 95 years and his mother Barbara Swanson who died 25th Feb 1839 aged 66 years.

----------


## tiffers

Great thanks for that it would certainly seem to be my George and Barbara I knew Barbara must of died before 1841 as she wasn't on the census.

----------


## Tricia

I have that Janet and Margaret Keith- 2 daughters of George Keith/Barbara Swanson  married 2 BAIN brothers John & George (sons of John Bain and Isobel Waters).

----------


## tiffers

Tricia
Yes thats what I have also
Tiffers

----------


## Mamie_2

this one probably
County Caithness-shire 
Place Thurso 
Church Thurso Vol Ii 
RegisterNumber 71 
DateOfBirth  
BaptismDate 25 Mar 1770 
Forename Barbara 
Sex F 
FatherForename Henry 
MotherForename Isabel 
FatherSurname SWANSON 
MotherSurname CHARLESON 
Abode Sordel 
FatherOccupation  
Notes Witness Petter Jack And Henry Water 
FileNumber 16096

----------


## Leanne

The Swansons in Watten own the farm over the road from me. Could they be relatives?

----------

